# my crosslide flex



## larsinist (Dec 4, 2014)

sometimes when i am using lathe,my crosslide flex, and it makes them cut go deeper or lower in my work piece,should i adjust the cross slide screws/nut, and tighten them, or are there som upgrade parts i can purchase, or make.i have a china lathe called cj9525

i have tryed to thighten them cross slide screws, but than the hand wheel was very hard to turn!!
is it possible to change the hole cross-feedand compound

Any advice would been nice

Lars


----------



## bazmak (Dec 4, 2014)

You have to take out the play in the carriage,cross slide and compound slide
by adjusting the gibs.If you read my bazmak diary of a sieg lathe it will
help,but there are lots of posts to make it easier for you.If you are new to lathes and machining there is lots to learn.Nothing beats experience


----------

